
Show HN: An independent and unbiased database for high-quality products - hubraumhugo
https://www.buyforlifeproducts.com/
======
rgovostes
How are you going to avoid manipulation of scores?

~~~
blueadept111
At the top of the page it will say "manipulation of scores is not allowed".

------
Symbiote
In the UK, Which? magazine does independent reviews of many consumer products.

To remain independent, they purchase the products themselves, so much of the
information needs a subscription to see.

My parents subscribed to the magazine for years, and based many purchases on
it's advice.

[https://www.which.co.uk/](https://www.which.co.uk/)

------
sbayona573
There are several shoes and coat brands in the 1K plus range that are
incredible quality but obviously few people can afford. How would those gain
any traction given that the site is based on voting? Seems like only mass
market brands have the upper hand.

~~~
hubraumhugo
Good point. The default sorting is shuffled and not ordered by upvotes. But I
definitely want to help people discovering new brands. I will work on that and
added it to my backlog.

------
duxup
I certainly like the idea but at least as far as the subreddit and groups with
similar concepts go they tend to creep towards product porn type stuff and a
lot of uninformed "this lasted a long time" but fairly unknowledgeable
recommendations. Not sure how to avoid that.

~~~
hubraumhugo
I agree with that. In my opinion "buy for life" is just a marketing term for
high-quality and durability.

------
ftio
What does “unbiased” mean in this context? Who am I trusting with a definition
of “high quality”?

~~~
hubraumhugo
Unbiased means that the site is completely independent and non-profit. Since
the site is crowdsourced, brands with a declining quality would get a lot of
downvotes and negative comments.

